

Cooperative quadcopter Object Lifting - shabble
http://www.botjunkie.com/2010/07/12/quadrotors-cooperate-to-lift-heavy-objects/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://searchyc.com/quadcopter?sort=by_date>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387043>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387312>

